# m3 simply review vs r4ds review



## rest0re (Jan 13, 2007)

when you get m3 simply for review will you give better rating for running homebrew than r4ds? and will you correct r4ds review about homebrew? .. just wondering. iam not really fanboy of both products. just fairness...


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2007)

this is a good question.

IMO the M3 should get exactly the same rating as the R4. It does exactly the same and the updates also bring the same feature (see the recently released update that brings soft reset)

yeah... between the time the R4 review was posted and the M3 review will be posted, things will have changed. But we can't possibly say "the M3 has more features, it does soft reset".

this raises a more general problem on GBAtemp... reviews are hardly kept up to date. When we review a product, we generally don't update it. So you might find reviews of old products that have great ratings, and that would today be complete craps (eg. the original fat M3 SD)
things change a lot over the time, but our reviews do not. (and its not just our reviews... same problems on many websites)

this is why when you read a review, you gotta take into consideration the time it was posted, and the last modification date.


----------



## Harsky (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> this is a good question.
> 
> IMO the M3 should get exactly the same rating as the R4. It does exactly the same and the updates also bring the same feature (see the recently released update that brings soft reset)
> 
> ...


Yeah, it would be nice if there was an "update" review for some of the carts. I remember reading the reviews for an M3 and I went for the CF version because I heard there was all sort of problems with the SD version. This was a year ago and I'm pretty certain that things have improved with better firmware and more people would go for the SD version because it's smaller.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 18, 2007)

IMO the m3 should get a lower score ! 

the r4ds always gets its updates first !


----------



## faceless (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> IMO the m3 should get a lower score !
> 
> the r4ds always gets its updates first !


can.

worms.

open.


----------



## Costello (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont know if getting updates three or four days early really deserves a 0.5 (or more) rating difference that might affect the actual sales of the product...


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Costello @ Jan 17 2007 said:


> I dont know if getting updates three or four days early really deserves a 0.5 (or more) rating difference that might affect the actual sales of the product...


I'd say that plus the slightly higher price is worth maybe .25 points off the score.


----------



## Tsunami_bomber (Jan 19, 2007)

I think the two should be treated as equals, with the general rule of thumb being "Buy what's cheaper."  Right now the only pro- and con- arguments are purely hypothetical, each concerning the reputation of the respective companies.  The only point that holds water is the matter of updates -- the R4 gets them sooner by three or more days.  Considering the fact that the updates haven't exactly been major (skins and in game reset, and that's about it) I don't think this should count as a mark against the M3.


----------



## captain^k (Feb 23, 2007)

QUOTE(faceless @ Jan 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(sgadzookie80 @ Jan 17 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > IMO the m3 should get a lower score !
> ...



well said faceless!


----------

